# Evaluation Managementsystem in einem Gebäude



## philipp00 (28 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusamme

Momentan bin ich gerade an einer Arbeit für meine Weiterbildung zum Thema "Evaluation Managementsystem".
Dafür möchte ich einen kriterien Katalog zusammstellen, daher wollte ich Fragen ob ihr mir einige zusätzliche Inputs habt.
Das sind die Kriterien die ich bereits habe.
- Hardware Resourcen die benötigt werden für das System.
- Welches Betriebssystem wird benötigt, oder auf welchen Betriebssystem kann das Managementtool betrieben werden.
- Skalierbarkeit des System (kleiner, mittler, grössere Anwendungen)
- Kostensturktur
- Support Dienstleistung-
- Welche Schnittstellen können verarbeitet werden (Protokolle)
- Einfachheit der Bedienung
- Kosten für das System vs. Engineering Aufwendung
- Zukunftsfähigkeit das System.


Wäre super wenn ihr eure Inputs noch dazu geben könntet?


----------



## sunny22 (13 März 2021)

- Lizenzmodell
- offene Datenbankstruktur
- exportfunktionen
- Energiemanagement
- Schnittstellen zu Fremdsystemen


----------



## fabey (17 März 2021)

- Sicherheit (Updates, wie sieht der Schutz gegen Fremdzugriff aus)
- Wartung (Wer und wie mit was)


----------

